# How does a lack of snow affect your relationships?



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

wow after a banner december that just about paid all the bills until the grass starts in, nearly 20 inches of snow to be exact, all we see is a zonal flow with jetstream and more warm and rain.. do you notice yourself ever getting "pissy" at home after a pretty long period of no snow? i teach as my other job so i have been home for break- but i get to go back on wed... but my partner who does this for a living is about to murder his wife and kids... cabin fever? i know it will be time to call for help when i see that jack nicholsen look in his eyes...


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea that sounds about right. Lucky me I got a few friends that I do odd jobs for and repair a lot of equipment we broke during the year. Otherwise I would kill someone.  Got to be doing something or I go nuts.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Sometimes I get discouraged, maybe a little upset but iam over it quick. I have other things to do besides plow (although I enjoy snow and plowing as much as anything else) so I just take the storms as they come and dont worry about it too much, there is bound to be a few good storms every winter, cant nickel and dime all winter. Its only the beg of jan, most of us have through the month of march to get snow.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

It usually snows more in January and February than any other time, so I'm just getting started. Typically pick up two or three more customers in January. Plus the ones who call for one-time plowing because their snowblower can't handle the 14" snowfall we'll invariably get.


----------



## Remsen1 (Jan 5, 2001)

maxwell said:


> wow after a banner december that just about paid all the bills until the grass starts in, nearly 20 inches of snow to be exact, all we see is a zonal flow with jetstream and more warm and rain.. do you notice yourself ever getting "pissy" at home after a pretty long period of no snow? i teach as my other job so i have been home for break- but i get to go back on wed... but my partner who does this for a living is about to murder his wife and kids... cabin fever? i know it will be time to call for help when i see that jack nicholsen look in his eyes...


No, But I was getting down right grumpy after days straight of bustin my azz work with no break. I have a good mix of seasonal and per push customers, so I really don't care if it snows or not.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

95% of my customers are seasonal contracts, so I'm more than happy to sit around home with no snow and still collect the money.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

I sure don't mind having some time off between plowings because it gives me time to send with the wife. Spring, summer and fall is very busy.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I would enjoy a few days off, but count it in weeks?, this sucks! I seem to get a little pissy or so my wife says. But I keep my mind a season ahead so I'm now looking more into lawn care for the upcoming spring. We are supposed to get some plowable snow this weekend starting Thurday night so we'll see.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

sorry, but i prefer no snow at all, that way i can do my real job, roofing. but when it does snow i get pumped. only average 12-24 inches here per season


----------

